
2016's $400 GPU vs. 2019's $400 GPUs - ekoutanov
https://www.techspot.com/article/1953-then-and-now-400-usd-gpu/
======
drngdds
My frustration is with the higher end cards right now. At $700, you get
similar performance now with an RTX 2080 Super as you would have with a GTX
1080 Ti two and a half years ago.

My uneducated guess is that this is caused by a lack of competition in that
range from AMD. I'm hoping Intel shakes things up when they join the market.

------
Thorentis
Graph the price:performance gain ratio against the global Bitcoin hashing
power rate. I think you'll find the beginnings of an answers in terms of
price.

------
PeterStuer
Video/podcast version on Steve's 'Hardware Unboxed' YouTube channel for those
that prefer listening/viewing on a commute.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hL7qGkTZgwo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hL7qGkTZgwo)

------
baybal2
I think Nvidia greatly regrets overproducing the 10 __generation. 1070 and
1080 are still flooding ebay, and are credible price-for-perf contenders
against the current generation video cards.

~~~
_Wintermute
1080ti's are still great for a home deep-learning setup, they're pretty fast
and have 11GB of memory. The current generation of cards force you to spend a
lot more money for an equivalent.

------
guidedlight
Between 2016 and 2019, display resolution has increased a lot. I suspect
people have noticed little or no change in the overall scene quality yet are
pushing 4x more pixels.

Also PC game titles tend to be developed primarily for console hardware first,
then retargeted for PC.

~~~
theandrewbailey
About 2/3rds of gamers have 1080p displays, with less than 10% having anything
more.

[https://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey](https://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey)

